# Overtake Hates



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

WTF. Going home in TT last night. See a merc 4x4 infront doing 30mph even tho its a 50mph zone. Ok wallies but their choice so wont upset them, indicator on road clear pop past nice a safley causing no issues.

They them speed up and flash lights madley and beep horn for next mile? WTF is their problem?

This morning same road, further along Honda CRV 4x4 same thing I pop past nice an safley at 7am, and they start flashing (no beeping today). WTF is their problem? I havent interacted with you so dont interact with you, limit is 50mph and I never even broke 45mph to get past you :roll:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I had something similar on the Quedgeley bypass, Waiting at the traffic light at the front of the queue with a Volvo behind me. Lights change I pull away leaving everyone for dust, then slow down when I get to about 80 and Volvo dude then catches up and starts flashing his lights and just sits behind me for a bit then overtakes. Very confusing.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

The common theme is that they were in 4x4s....enough said.


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Was coming down the A41 a few weeks ago when some mini cab driving twat thought it would be fun to park himself in the outside lane next to a lorry so no one could pass. Sat a safe distance behind him and gave him a courtesy flash to let him know quicker vehicles wanted to get by but he just sat there for 3 miles. Finally pulled over and gave ME the finger when I went by :roll:

And last night coming home through Barnet, pulled up next to a people carrier at lights. On green he pulls off like his life depended on it. I was like WTF! :lol: He then prceeded to slam his anchors on and poodle along at 22 mph in a 40 :roll:

Driving reallly brings the worst out of some people.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

graTT58 said:


> The common theme is that they were in 4x4s....enough said.


We all know what I think of them, but I was being with strained :lol: 
Smeds never knew your were local. Come the the ED38 meet at airballon 1st wednesday of evey month 7.30pm onwards


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've had a few people flash at me too, not 4x4, but the odd MPV. I'm not entirely sure why, they are going at one speed, I'm wanting to go faster, so I overtake and won't bother them again as I'll be in the distance within a few seconds.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> WTF is their problem?


jealously! they dont have a TT! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have had this more than a few times too, flashing me once I have overtaken - I don't understand why they feel the need to do so - just because they do 45mph everywhere, whether it is a 30,40,60 or 70mph limit = Tossers 

Charlie


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

it happens to me a few times on
high street,
anytown,
everywhere ,, 
:? :? :? 
and the ones on the open road, :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: ,, lorry, que of traffic 1/2 mile long, all sitting there , no one overtaking, so great , plenty of opportunities, cut through them all,, wow suddenly its like a Brazilian carnival, lights a flashin, horns a blowin, and people waving to me that i have never even met before !!!! adios amigo !!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I have had this more than a few times too, flashing me once I have overtaken - I don't understand why they feel the need to do so - *just because they do 45mph everywhere, whether it is a 30,40,60 or 70mph limit = Tossers *Charlie


Imagine owning a berlingo van with 69 bhp and being stuck behind these twats every day with nothing you can do about it!!! Welcome to my world.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

ELLIOTT said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have had this more than a few times too, flashing me once I have overtaken - I don't understand why they feel the need to do so - *just because they do 45mph everywhere, whether it is a 30,40,60 or 70mph limit = Tossers *Charlie
> ...


i feel your pain, i drive some old vans/trucks that struggle at the best of times.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

graTT58 said:


> The common theme is that they were in 4x4s....enough said.


Yep sounds like most 4x4 drivers you meet


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > The common theme is that they were in 4x4s....enough said.
> ...


I agree, Andy. I thought it was only prevalent in my area.

Joe


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> Imagine owning a berlingo van with 69 bhp and being stuck behind these twats every day with nothing you can do about it!!! Welcome to my world.


so you have the GT model then?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I have the 1.9 flat diesel I seriously think it is one of the worlds slowest vehicles, It is actually so slow it is dangerous, It strugles to crack 70 on the motorway!!! And then if you have ladders on you may as well give up, Artic trucks are shoving you along in the slow lane  Think the closet i came to beating a car in this van was against a daewoo matiz which was 4 up :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i tell you what......the pug bipper is the van to have, they're mental rapid


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

VW Transporter is the beast!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > The common theme is that they were in 4x4s....enough said.
> ...


Steady Andy :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > graTT58 said:
> ...


Tim it was thinking of you that made me type most and not all :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Aren't most TT s 4x4 s then. Tim has a tank btw not a 4x4 :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Aren't most TT s 4x4 s then. Tim has a tank btw not a 4x4 :wink:


GET OUT! TT is a quattro :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't most TT s 4x4 s then. Tim has a tank btw not a 4x4 :wink:
> ...


    .. i've been wondering what the answewe to that one is ..


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

In the true spirit of this thread, today i witnessed some amazingly bad driving/overtaking.

I was following a pug 206 and we were behind some other cars, we both turned left onto a road with a primary school, I was in a cabstar with 1.5 tonnes of ballast so i wern't going anywhere fast. We were catching up to a fairly slow car, all of a sudden the 206 floors it and blasts pastthe slow moving car! just as it did this the 206 slams the anchors on and pull into a sideroad, pulling up outside their house  Would have been easier to just wait behind the car and casually pull into their road.

Amazes me the way some people drive......


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Smeds never knew your were local. Come the the ED38 meet at airballon 1st wednesday of evey month 7.30pm onwards


Cool, will try and make it up there.


----------

